# Some Unusual Operas I've seen on DVD so Far



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Netflix and other sources have enabled me to see quite a few operas on DVD you're extremely unlikely to see live anywhere , among them, in no particular order :

Giuseppe Gazzaniga : Don Giovanni Tenorio (The other Don Giovanni ! )
Siegfried Wagner : Der Kobold (The goblin )
Vaughan Williams . Riders To the Sea .
Baldassare Galuppi " L'Olimpiade .
Puccini : Le Villi , Edgar .
Weber : Euryanthe . 
Wolfgang Fortner : Bluthochzeit . (Blood Wedding ).
Schubert : Alfonso & Estrella . Fierrabras .
Schumann : Genoveva .
Verdi : Oberto. (his first opera ). Un Giorno di Regno . Giovanna D'Arco . Stiffelio . I Due Foscari .
Rossini : L'Equivoco Stravagante . La Gazza Ladra . La Scala Di Seta, Ermione, Tancredi , 
Maometto Secondo . Occasione Fa il Ladro . 
Donizetti : Don Gregorio .
Cavalli : Ercole Amante ( Hercules in love ).
Delius : A Village Romeo & Juliet .
Chabrier : L'Etoile . Une Education Manquee . ( a failed education ).
Adolphe Adam : Le Toreador .
Richard Strauss : Daphne . Intermezzo . 
Hindemith : Cardillac .
Rimsky-Korsakov . Sadko .
Glinka . A Life for the Tsar .
Prokofiev : The Gambler .
Dvorak : The Devil and Kate .
Eugen D'Albert : Tiefland .
Meyerbeer : Les Huguenots .
Rameau : Zoroastre , Platee , Castor & Pollux .
Mozart : La Finta Giardinera , Lucio Silla, La Finta Semplice .
Carl Nielsen : Maskarade .
Offenbach : La Vie Parisienne . 
Alberto Franchetti : Germania .
Ildebrando Pizzetti : Assassino Nel Catredrale . (Murder in the cathedral ) .
Massenet : Cleopatre . 
Britten : Gloriana .
Mascagni : L'Amico Fritz .

Not too shabby !


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

:clap:

Interesting list and I agree that the internet is a great place to find unusual stuff.

I saw _The Gambler_ in Amsterdam two years ago. It was excellent and an infinitely better collaboration between Andrea Breth and Marc Albrecht than their _Macbeth_.






During rehearsals the cast were taken to a real casino!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't seen this one, but I have seen the excellent production from the Staatsoper, Berlin conducted by Daniel Barenboim on DVD , which I would definitely recommend .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I haven't seen this one, but I have seen the excellent production from the Staatsoper, Berlin conducted by Daniel Barenboim on DVD , which I would definitely recommend .












I love that one! I got it for my homework before I went to Amsterdam.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

superhorn said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov . Sadko .
> Glinka . A Life for the Tsar .
> Offenbach : La Vie Parisienne .


cannot be considered unusual, these were a staple in their theaters' repertoir for long time.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

sharik said:


> cannot be considered unusual, these were a staple in their theaters' repertoir for long time.


Maybe be not for Europe or Russia but OP is in US and rep is more conservative there.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Great list, and some worthwhile operas there, and others that I must check out. Hopefully to see live at some point. 

I recommend you check out Nerone by Boito which was uploaded last year, although the production was from 1989.

BTW I've seen 11 of your list live in opera houses, but that involves many years and many countries.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I found Stravinsky's opera The Nightingale on youtube today. It's in 5 parts.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I forgot one curious operatic rarity by Meyerbeer , which I saw on DVD from Compiegne, France .
"Dinorah ", a once popular opera with one famous aria , the so-called "shadow song " , which Joan Sutherland recorded long ago and used to be a showpiece for sopranos .
The title character Dinorah is a goat shepherdess , and goats play an important role in the opera ,
mimed in this production by dancers in goat costumes ! It's really odd, but fun .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Netflix and other sources have enabled me to see quite a few operas on DVD you're extremely unlikely to see live anywhere , among them, in no particular order :
> 
> Rossini : La Gazza Ladra . Tancredi ,
> Mascagni : L'Amico Fritz .


I have all three of these on DVD and like them all.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

superhorn said:


> I forgot one curious operatic rarity by Meyerbeer , which I saw on DVD from Compiegne, France .
> "Dinorah ", a once popular opera with one famous aria , the so-called "shadow song " , which Joan Sutherland recorded long ago and used to be a showpiece for sopranos .
> The title character Dinorah is a goat shepherdess , and goats play an important role in the opera ,
> mimed in this production by dancers in goat costumes ! It's really odd, but fun .


I have that DVD and it is wonderful. Isabelle Philippe (Dinorah) is fantastic on that DVD, and I look forward to more of her in this unusual opera that I just ordered:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> I have that DVD and it is wonderful. Isabelle Philippe (Dinorah) is fantastic on that DVD, and I look forward to more of her in this unusual opera that I just ordered:


Well this set (Haydee) turned out to be a wonderful opera. Like it even more than Dinorah. Loaned it to a co-worker and he said his wife saw it on the table and thought he was watching some soft porn risque movie.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Well this set (Haydee) turned out to be a wonderful opera. Like it even more than Dinorah. Loaned it to a co-worker and he said his wife saw it on the table and thought he was watching some soft porn risque movie.


Should I take the plunge, €15.00 shipped?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Should I take the plunge, €15.00 shipped?


Definitely worth it!


----------

